# Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt



## manu1970ela (2. Dez. 2012)

Hallo Leute.
Gestern am späten Nachmittag begegnete mir eine __ Erdkröte nahe meines Teiches. Seeeehr langsam bewegte sie sich fort. Sind die nicht eigentlich schon in der Winterruhe?
Am Abend war ich mit Taschenlampe am Teich und entdeckte nicht nur eine, sondern drei dieser Gesellen im Teich. Heute Abend habe ich wieder mit Taschenlampe am Teich geschaut und es waren vier zu sehen. Sie bewegen sich sehr langsam und machen schon den Eindruck, dass sie sehr träge unterwegs sind.

Nun ist meine Frage: überwintern die im Teich? Ich war bisher der Meinung sie graben sich ein und überwintern so. Ich habe schon im Netz gesucht und lediglich immer wieder gelesen, dass sie sich eingraben. Oder sind die vielleicht einfach nur spät dran?
Muss ich jetzt bestimmte Winterschutzmassnahmen treffen, damit die Erdkröten in meinem Teich den Winter überstehen? 

Ich freue mich auf Eure Antworten,
Manuela


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi Manuela,

das sind mit extremster Wahrscheinlichkeit __ Frösche in deinem Teich, keine __ Erdkröte

__ Braunfrösche wie der __ Grasfrosch überwintern teilweise auch unter Wasser (Erdkröten überwintern normalerweise immer an Land vergraben in Erdlöchern, in frostfreien Mauerspalten, unter Laub ect. ) Wenn der Teich tief genug ist und sich keine Faulgase im Bodenbereich bilden, und es nur wenige Frösche sind kommen die dort auch recht gut über den Winter.

Problematischer wird bei Faulschlamm am Boden oder vielen Fröschen. Da Amphibien auch Gase über ihre Haut aufnehmen kommen dann auch leicht giftige Schwefelwasserstoffe (Faulgase) in den Körper und "vergiften" den Froggie. Oder bei vielen Fröschen auf engem Raum breiten sich sehr leicht Krankheiten von einem auf den anderen Frosch aus. (wie überall wo sich viele Individuen der gleichen Art auf engen Raum sammeln steigt dann die Ansteckungsgefahr). 

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Manuela, hallo Frank,

junge Erdkröten überwintern sehr wohl im Teich. Ansonsten gilt, was Frank bereits geschrieben hat.


----------



## manu1970ela (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Danke Frank und Christine für Eure Antworten.

Ich versuche nachher in der Dämmerung mal einen der Gesellen zu fotografieren. Jetzt am Tage sind sie unauffindbar. Ich denke schon, dass es Erdkröten sein müssten, denn die sind doch sehr pickelig. Aber warten wir mal, ob ich einen vor die Linse bekomme. Dann setz ich das Foto hier mit rein, damit Ihr nochmal schauen könnt um welche Art es sich nun wirklich handelt.

Bis dahin lieben Gruss,
Manuela


----------



## manu1970ela (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hier nun ein Foto:
 
... ist das nun eine __ Erdkröte oder ein Braunfrosch?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi Manuela,

das ist in der Tat ne Kröte. Und ist auch keine Jungkröte von diesem Jahr mehr. (sieht zumindest größer als 5-6cm aus)

MfG Frank


----------



## manu1970ela (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi Frank.

Also doch __ Erdkröte. Insgesamt hatte ich gestern Abend vier Stück davon entdeckt. Drei davon sind richige Brummer (so um die 7-8 cm) und eine ist etwas kleiner (so ca. 5 cm).
Wollen die jetzt tatsächlich in meinem Teich überwintern anstatt drum herum in einem Erdloch? Wenn es nur eine gewesen wäre hätt ich gesagt die selbstmordgefährdet. Aber bei vieren? Gruppenselbstmord? Ich befürchte fast da sind noch mehr im Teich.

Soll bzw. muss ich jetzt irgendwas beachten? Eisfreihalter? Sprudelstein? Oder sonst irgendwas? Oder einfach nix machen?

Lieben Gruss,
Manuela


----------



## Christine (2. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Manuela,

wenn Du Dir einen Sprudelstein zulegen magst - im Frühjahr tote __ Kröten aus dem Teich fischen macht nämlich keinen Spaß


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Vielleicht sind die Tiere duch den plötzlich auftauchenden Winter etwas verstört. Bis vor kurzem war es ja nicht wirklich winterlich unser Wetter.

Grüße Michael


----------



## manu1970ela (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Ihr Lieben.

So einen simplen Eisfreihalter aus Styropor habe ich im Keller gehabt und vorsorglich schon auf dem Teich deponiert. Nachher besorge ich noch einen Sprudelstein. Ich will hoffen, dass das dann ausreichend ist und im Frühjahr keine Leichen aus dem Teich fischen muss. 
Aber warum gleich mindestens vier Erdkröten noch aktiv, wenn auch verlangsamt, im Teich unterwegs sind, ist mir unerklärlich.

Gruss, Manuela


----------



## Wanderra (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Manuela

Hast du vieleicht ein Netz über deinem Teich?
Könnte ja sein das die __ Kröten keinen Ausgang gefunden haben, um den Teich rechtzeitig zu verlassen.

Gruß Jens


----------



## manu1970ela (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Jens.

Nein, wir haben diesen Herbst kein Netz über den Teich gespannt gehabt. Der Wind stand günstig und hat das Laub zum Nachbarn geweht. *grins*
Aber selbst wenn, es wären genügend verschiedene Möglichkeiten vorhanden, dass Tiere hätten den Teich verlassen können. Also das kann es nicht sein. 

Ich bin halt so erstaunt, da ich den ganzen Sommer über nicht einen Frosch oder eine Kröte entdeckt habe. Und nun findet sich gleich eine ganze Truppe im Teich ein. Selbst wenn uns etwas entgangen wäre, hätte unsere Hündin sicher eine Kröte oder Frosch aufgespührt. Jetzt hat sie die ja auch spitz gekriegt.

Naja, warum auch immer ... Luftsprudler ist besorgt und wird morgen angebracht. Trotz der Verwunderung über diese Laune der Natur freuen wir uns doch sehr über den Besuch der pickeligen Gesellen. Sie haben ja immerhin von allein zum Teich gefunden. Also haben wir  bei der Gestaltung bzw. beim anlegen zumindest was richtig gemacht.

Liebe Grüsse an Alle und Danke für Eure Tipps.

Manuela


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi Manuela,

könnte sein das die __ Kröten bei den Temperaturwechseln der letzten Zeit noch mal Frühlingsgefühle bekommen haben:shock und deswegen in den Teich gestiegen sind. Gerade weils gleich mehrere Dicke sind spräche das dafür (Anfang des Jahres waren bei einigen hier ja auch schon die ersten __ Molche im Teich angekommen, bevor es in Februar dann saukalt wurde)

MfG Frank


----------



## nicki 55 (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

hallo zusammen,
habe eben in unserem teichfilter einen großen __ grasfrosch entdeckt,da
sie jetzt ja eigentlich noch nicht im wasser sind und wir minusgrade haben.
wohin damit.
wer kann helfen
gruß nicki


----------



## StefanBO (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo,


nicki 55 schrieb:


> habe eben in unserem teichfilter einen großen __ grasfrosch entdeckt,da
> sie jetzt ja eigentlich noch nicht im wasser sind und wir minusgrade haben.
> wohin damit.


Grasfrösche sind bei entsprechender Witterung praktisch ganzjährig "aktiv". Unter 4° Celsius aber wohl nicht mehr. 

Erwachsene Grasfrösche überwintern in Gewässern.

Der Grasfrosch kann sich meist selbst helfen. Sofern der Teich noch keine geschlossene Eisdecke hat, er also noch ins Wasser kommen kann. Und es noch nicht so kalt ist, dass er sich nicht mehr bewegen kann.

Falls noch Fragen bestehen, bitte auch angeben: Herrscht bei euch schon lange Frost? Dauerfrost? Wie stark? 

Weitere Details siehe z.B. hier.


----------



## Limnos (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi

Wahrscheinlich "dachten" die Erdkröten, es wäre schon Frühling. Nach der Kälteperiode Ende November Anfang Dezember war es beständig zu warm. Denkbar, dass da schon eine gewisse Krötenwanderung eingesetzt hat. Auch Grasfrösche vertuen sich öfters und gehen zu früh ins Wasser, wo sie dann vom Eis eingeschlossen werden und teils in großer Zahl verenden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lotta (12. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

 genauso ging es in unserem teich letztes Jahr zu...
im frühling mussten wir leider einige tote __ frösche aus unserem teich fischen,
ich hoffe, dass sie dieses jahr schlauer sind :beten, die grünen  hüpfer
hab dieses jahr einen, der sich im keller verirrt hatte, kurzer hand mit in die IH gesetzt,
nach 2 tagen hab ich ihn nicht mehr gesehen... 
mal sehen, ob er sich im frühjahr, beim umsetzen nochmal zeigt, oder ob er schon früher, 
durch die ,gelegentlich geöffnete, kellergartentür geflüchtet ist.


----------



## nicki 55 (13. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

hallo stefan,
das hat sich erledigt.wir haben ihn bei meinen vater rein gesetzt,der hat
im teich noch schlick auf dem grund da kann er sich einbuddeln.
unsere teiche sind reine koiteiche kein sand und keine pflanzen.
minusgrade haben wir seid ein paar tagen und die teiche sind noch nicht ganz zugefroren.
besten dank nochmal
liebe grüsse nicki


----------



## Uwe.SH (2. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo

Bei und waren es gestern 14 C in der Sonne.
Und ich habe gleich den rest Eis vom Teich genommen, und geschaut was die Fische machen.

Was ich nicht so schön gefunden, habe das eine Menge kleine __ Kröten, im Teich ertrunken sind.


LG Uwe


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi Uwe,

das waren keine __ Kröten, das waren (Gras)__ Frösche:beten

MfG Frank


----------



## Uwe.SH (2. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Frank

Meinst du? ich hatte im letzten Jahr keine __ Frösche am Teich, nur jede Menge __ Kröten.
Die Kröten verbringen den Winter an Land, wenn es Frösche sind hätten die das noch überlebt?

Normal kommen die leicht, auch wieder aus dem Teich raus.

LG Uwe


----------



## Christine (2. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Uwe,

das sind __ Frösche. Und die sind auch nicht ertrunken sondern eher erstickt.


----------



## lotta (2. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*


und warum tun sie das?
was kann man denn zu ihrer Hilfe unternehmen?:beten
hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hi Uwe,

Erdkröten kann man schon an ihrer sehr warzigen Haut von Fröschen (die haben ne ziemlich glatte) unterscheiden. Dazu kommt das __ Kröten als "Läufer" keine so langen schlanken Hinterbeine zum springen haben. Auch haben Kröten nie einen großen dunklen Fleck am "Ohr" und keine dunklen Binden an den Beinen (letztere sind bei den Leichen gerade noch so erkennbar). Große Schwimmhäute zwischen den Zehen sind bei Kröten auch nicht mehr zu finden

Nicht immer muß Sauerstoffmangel schuld an toten Fröschen sein. (auch ein paar tote Fische gefunden?) Wenn die sich zu mehreren an Teichgrund sammeln können sich ja auch leicht Krankheitskeime, Viren, Pilze von einem kranken Frosch auf die andere __ Frösche übertragen

MfG Frank


----------



## Uwe.SH (3. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Frank

Fische sind soweit alle noch da, zählen kann ich die schlecht, im Teich sind nur  N. chrosomus.
Der Teich ist an der tiefsten Stelle, 1m tief auf fast 2m²  Meter. ( es ist auch kein Schmutz am Grund)

Ich hatte den Teich schon recht früh, mit einem feien Netz bespannt. ( Laubschutz )
Zu dieser Zeit waren die __ Kröten noch unterwegs. __ Frösche habe ich da den ganzen Sommer, keine gesehen.
Auch zu Zeitpunkt, wo ich den Teich abgedeckt habe, waren keine Frösche im Teich nur zwei Kröten habe ich rausgefangen.

Schade um die Frösche, das sie erstickt sind.

LG Uwe


----------



## karsten. (4. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo

gib mal "frosch eis am leben" bei g000gle ein .

das Foto ist nicht aussagekräftig genug .

ich hab selber mich schon mal getäuscht 

allerdings ist JEDE Störung dann doch wieder tödlich !

also ganz vorsichtig prüfen 

oder besser 

mfG

Lassen !


----------



## Christine (4. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Karsten,

aber der vordere Frosch hat schon "blinde" Augen...


----------



## karsten. (4. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

wenn sie anfangen zu stinken  

sind sie tot !


----------



## Christine (4. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Naja, manche (Leute) stinken schon vorher..., ich warte, bis sie kieloben schwimmen...


----------



## Finalein (12. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo zusammen, da Ihr Euch nhier über Erdkröten unterhaltet, habe ich mal eine Frage. Hoffe, ich kann das so, oder muß ich extra Thema machen?
Bei meiner Arbeitskollegin ist das nämlich so, daß die tatsächlich jedes Jahr nach dem Winter tote __ Kröten aus dem Teich rausholt. Und zwar sehr viele. Allerdings kümmert sie sich nicht um Eis freihalten oder so. Wie kommt das mit den Kröten? Wenn die doch eigentlich in der Erde überwintern? Kann mir das jemand erklären? Ich finde es nämlich sehr schade, daß die alle bei ihr sterben.
Danke für Antwort. Gruß Lia:?


----------



## Christine (12. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Lia,

hast Du Dir das Thema durchgelesen? Da sind Deine Fragen nämlich eigentlich schon beantwortet.


----------



## tyler (15. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Ich mache mir Sorgen um ein Grasfroschweibchen.Als es letzte Woche warm wurde haben sich 2 Pärchen gebildet und gestern sah ich auf den Grund und dachte das Weibchen ist hin,alle viere von sich gestreckt und der Kerl sitzt noch drauf.Ganz vorsichtig hab ich das Pärchen auf den Steg gelegt in der Hoffnung das er loslässt.Auf einmal fängt das Weibchen an zu atmen,also wieder rein in den Teich.Ich glaube der Kälteeinbruch hat ihr ganz schön zugesetzt Gruß Tyler


----------



## Finalein (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Blumenelse,
sorry, da habe ich wohl was überlesen.
Gruß Lia


----------



## Christine (18. März 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo Lia,

ist ja nicht schlimm, wir haben alle mal angefangen und mussten uns erst zurecht finden.
Sinn des Forums ist es ja, nicht nur Fragen zu stellen, sondern auch Wissen zu archivieren. 
Hilfreich ist da auch die (erweiterte) Suchfunktion.


----------



## BerndD (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe grad an meinem Teich eine Kröte entdeckt. So wie ich sie hier im Forum auf Bildern verglichen hab, müsste es ein Männchen sein.
Ist es möglich, das ein Weibchen bereits auch im Teich ist.
Gruß Bernd


----------



## gartenwusel (1. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Wir haben auch schon den ganzen Winter über eine Kröte im Teich (170 cm tief). Sie bewegt sich gaaanz laaangsaaaam, lebt aber noch! 
Und irgendwann ist Frühling und sie kann raus...
LG, Birgit


----------



## Klugbeutel (18. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*

Ich habe heute im Teich Laichschnüre entdeckt, und die dazu gehörende Kröte schwimmt da auch noch herum.
Es sind ja ziemlich viele Eier die da in den Schnüren hängen, ich hoffe die Goldfishche fressen das meiste davon weg, denn wenn die alle schlüpfen und nächstes Jahr zurück kommen um in meinem Teich zu laichen, werde ich mehr __ Kröten als Wasser im Teich haben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Erdkröten heute am Teichgrund entdeckt*



Klugbeutel schrieb:


> ......  denn wenn die alle schlüpfen und nächstes Jahr zurück kommen um in meinem Teich zu laichen, werde ich mehr __ Kröten als Wasser im Teich haben



Hi,

da brauchst Du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Von so einem ganzen Krötengelege erreichen nur ca. ne handvoll die Geschlechtsreife. Und die kommen dann auch erst wieder wenn sie 4-5 Jahre alt sind

MfG Frank


----------

